# implantation spotting - how far past o?



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm approximately 20 dpo. we dtd 3x during the fertile window, as best as i could estimate it without an opk. AF is a week late today, and for the last 10 days or so, i've been having food aversions, a little dizziness, and a very hopeful feeling that i might be pg. this morning, i had a little bit of pink/dark pink spotting on the toilet tissue. not brown, not dark red. not feeling crampy, but i think i may have psyched myself up so much about possibly being pregnant that i can't really tell if this is just my period or not.

is 20+dpo too late for it to be implantation bleeding?


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

If you are 20 DPO you should get a positive HPT. Have you tested?

I don't know that you would have implantation spotting 20 DPO but you can have spotting in early pregnancy for no alarming reason at all- lots of blood flowing to the area. Have you had intercourse? That could also cause spotting in early pregnancy.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

i haven't tested. i didn't want to be disappointed.








i'm thinking it's af, now.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
i haven't tested. i didn't want to be disappointed.








i'm thinking it's af, now.

I saw your siggy after I posted.







mama. I can't even imagine.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if 20 dpo is too late for implantation bleeding but I don't think so. I think you should test! I really hope it is a







for you!


----------

